
Moving from R to Python: The Libraries You Need to Know - jonbaer
http://blog.yhat.com/posts/moving-from-r-to-python.html
======
earino
One quick nitpick:

> glm, knn, randomForest, e701 (yes, this is actually a meaningful package's
> name)

e701 is not a meaningful package's name. e1071 is! e1071 is a package Misc
Functions of the Department of Statistics, Probability Theory Group (Formerly:
E1071), Technische Universität Wien.

~~~
elisebreda
excellent catch. just pushed the fix. thanks!

------
wodenokoto
I've never heard of pandasql before. Looks very intriguing. I'm always looking
up "how to do this sql thing in pandas" or similar cheatsheets when working
with pandas.

------
doug1001
big fan of the yhat blog.

> reshape/reshape2,pylr/dplyr -> pandas

R users have a choice here, so this line could be

data.table -> pandas

and in fact data.table has a significant performance advantage compared to the
reshape/reshape2,plyr/dplyr option

